# Ricky Hatton vs Paul Malignaggi



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Ricky Hatton*

Fighting out of: England
Age: 30
Height: 5 ft 6 in
Weight: 140 lb
Record: 44-1-0

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Juan Lazcano (Win - UD)_


*Paul Malignaggi*

Fighting out of: New York
Age: 27
Height: 5 ft 9 in
Weight: 140 lb
Record: 25-1-0

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Lovemore N'dou (Win - SD)_


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Finally Saturday! Gonna be a great fight.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

All in on Hatton


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

all for H man


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Credits are low at the moment. 

500 on Hatton.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

hatton totally outclassed him


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

what a blow out... so sad that Paul's corner threw in the towel outta mercy


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

attention said:


> what a blow out... so sad that Paul's corner threw in the towel outta mercy



Paul suck some serious ass tonight, what was him clinching with Hatton about, you aint gonna beat Hatton at his own game.

He should've used his jab and circled way more...did exactly what Hatton wanted and stood right in front of him, which is fine by me!

Bring on Hatton Vs De La Hoya/Pacquiao!!


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hatton looked really good in this fight IMO, Paulie was a dangerous opponent but he just got outclassed and outworked last night.

Gotta say after seeing Malignaggi at the post fight press conference I gained a lot of respect for him. Getting Hatton those Blue Moon beers was a touch of class.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Everyone is a winner here:thumb02:


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Payouts coming?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

same question


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

pauly_j said:


>


Classic.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

same here


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol we got robbed


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats how MLS gets all his points...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn babies!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Damn babies!



Who you calling a baby damnit.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)




----------

